
Yogurt Sales Are Falling, Despite (and Because of) Endless Varieties - ohjeez
https://modernfarmer.com/2019/11/yogurt-sales-are-falling-despite-and-because-of-endless-varieties/
======
JohnFen
It's rather hard to find good yogurt in the US. Most of the ones in the
supermarket are essentially candy -- oversugared, overflavored, etc. and the
ones that aren't seem to be seriously overpriced.

I started making my own a number of years back because of this (making yogurt
is SUPER easy). Now I live in an area that has a local creamery that makes
excellent yogurt, though, and have been making my own less often.

(Edited to add this: if you are interested in making yogurt, there are
instructions all over the internet -- but don't bother buying a yogurt maker
unless you're into gadgets. They're entirely unnecessary.)

